# What would be a better choice?



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

2011 Cervelo R3 Rival with 2011 Drua Ace c50 clincher or Mavic Cosmic Carbones

or
2011 Cervelo R3 Red with stock wheels

Thanks for any input
Mark


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

wheels make it more snappy and fast, but the weight savings of the Red grupo is great and you can save up for wheels later.... your call. Best thing to do is ride both and see what feels best


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Get the RED. You won't regret it. Get wheels later (like a week after you get bike like I did).


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Get the Red. Changing wheels is easy compared to changing groups, and you can use the stock ones for training and everyday. Get a pair of high end wheels and save them for race day.


----------

